# SMUGGS- Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been hitting Smuggs each day this week for afternoon turns. No lift lines and each run I was pretty much completely alone on the trails.

Conditions have been a mix of everything from Powder to ice to exposed rock. Most runs off of Sterling are open with the exception of a few. I was actually surprised at how little coverage some of the runs had and were still open such as Upper Exhibition.

I missed the Thanksgiving Storm since I had to return to NY to visit family however there was plenty of powder out there if you are willing to bootpack out a little ways. I hiked up over to Madonna and found the goods =)

Huge whales running all the way down Black Snake (I think). Lots of fun to grind the ridges and jump off.

It's getting warm up there today with potential rain. The base should hold though. There is much more natural snow out there than you might think.


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice to see some natural snow laying around. Nice pics.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome!  That first picture looks like a painting!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I've been hitting Smuggs each day this week for afternoon turns. No lift lines and each run I was pretty much completely alone on the trails.
> 
> Conditions have been a mix of everything from Powder to ice to exposed rock. Most runs off of Sterling are open with the exception of a few. I was actually surprised at how little coverage some of the runs had and were still open such as Upper Exhibition.
> 
> ...



Is that 3rd one a pic from Shuttle?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 5, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Is that 3rd one a pic from Shuttle?



Yep. Well fourth pic down.

I traversed into the H. Squirts to check them out then would hike up Shuttle to get over to fresh snow on Madonna.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2013)

Your so lucky to live up there go get the powder and please post some great pictures.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Your so lucky to live up there go get the powder and please post some great pictures.



Forgot to mention Scotty it's all free skiing right now because I have the Bash Badge+ and it's early season so there is no fee =)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Yep. Well fourth pic down.
> 
> I traversed into the H. Squirts to check them out then would hike up Shuttle to get over to fresh snow on Madonna.



Right that's what I meant. How was the snow in the Squirts?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 5, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Right that's what I meant. How was the snow in the Squirts?



Not enough snow for the steepest sections high up...not really "skiable" but traversable to find some pockets. Still a ton of undergrowth but not bad for first week of December!


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 5, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> Awesome!  That first picture looks like a painting!



Thanks! Sunsets behind Mansfield are always amazing!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Forgot to mention Scotty it's all free skiing right now because I have the Bash Badge+ and it's early season so there is no fee =)



That Bash Badge really seems like a great value.    I'd totally get that if I lived a lot closer

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for whetting my appetite some more for Smuggs.  I am definitely looking forward to getting up there!  I trust you will divulge the location of the last pic?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Thanks for whetting my appetite some more for Smuggs.  I am definitely looking forward to getting up there!  I trust you will divulge the location of the last pic?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is Hershey Squirts. Pretty well known location and is visible from the Sterling lift. I'm sure he will give you more info though!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 5, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> That is Hershey Squirts. Pretty well known location and is visible from the Sterling lift. I'm sure he will give you more info though!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Is this off Madonna?  There looks like so much good stuff there, and much of it will be new to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Is this off Madonna?  There looks like so much good stuff there, and much of it will be new to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shoot me a message and I will share the info if you want. It gets skied out quickly during the season

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 5, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Shoot me a message and I will share the info if you want. It gets skied out quickly during the season
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 5, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Is this off Madonna?  There looks like so much good stuff there, and much of it will be new to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No squirts are off Sterling. Give me a shout when you come up this way and I'll show you and take on some better stuff =)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> No squirts are off Sterling. Give me a shout when you come up this way and I'll show you and take on some better stuff =)



Oops I must have my names confused.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> No squirts are off Sterling. Give me a shout when you come up this way and I'll show you and take on some better stuff =)



Definitely.  I will hold out for some decent snowpack before I get up there.  I want to be able to take advantage of the good stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 5, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Oops I must have my names confused.



No you are correct. Lookers left off Sterling.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great pics!  I love the first shot looking into the notch.


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2013)

Pics are awesome!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks guys =)

I'll be at Smuggs this weekend if anyone is looking to partner up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 6, 2013)

Early season ski porn at its best right here.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Early season ski porn at its best right here.



+1


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 16, 2013)

Newbie to Smuggs.  Where do you recommend starting off Thursday? Any tips? 

From todays official report _Top to bottom skiing and riding on all 3 mountains! 23 inches of new snow in the past 5 days. Presently making snow on Upper FIS. - 
See more at: http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/snowReport/#sthash.tXRuJopE.dpuf_


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 16, 2013)

Solitude67 said:


> Newbie to Smuggs.  Where do you recommend starting off Thursday? Any tips?
> 
> From todays official report _Top to bottom skiing and riding on all 3 mountains! 23 inches of new snow in the past 5 days. Presently making snow on Upper FIS. -
> See more at: http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/snowReport/#sthash.tXRuJopE.dpuf_



FIS to Doc's is always fun. Peek into the woods between FIS and Doc's and see how the conditions are. It's off map but everyone knows about it. Some nice low angle trees on Sterling and I'm sure they will open up more by Thursday. Any questions let me know!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 17, 2013)

Solitude67 said:


> Newbie to Smuggs.  Where do you recommend starting off Thursday? Any tips?
> 
> From todays official report _Top to bottom skiing and riding on all 3 mountains! 23 inches of new snow in the past 5 days. Presently making snow on Upper FIS. -
> See more at: http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/snowReport/#sthash.tXRuJopE.dpuf_




I might make a run to Smuggs today or tomorrow. I'll report back on conditions if I do.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 17, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I might make a run to Smuggs today or tomorrow. I'll report back on conditions if I do.



I think you might have the whole place to yourself today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 17, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I think you might have the whole place to yourself today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha yeah probably. Mid-week @ Smuggs is very quiet.


----------

